# 오빠 oppa



## lingkky

What does" oppa "really means in Korea drama?


----------



## mink-shin

Would you provide us the context of the drama in which you heard "oppa"?

This thread could help you.


----------



## Yong Jo

It means "An elder brother of you" in general. But between lovers, it means the male lover who is elder than the female one. Sometimes it may mean any elder male on street but not usual. In this case, most of Korean males prefer Oppa because it may mean more younger males at about 20-30 years than actually they are.


----------



## lingkky

OK.


Yong Jo said:


> It means "An elder brother of you" in general. But between lovers, it means the male lover who is elder than the female one. Sometimes it may mean any elder male on street but not usual. In this case, most of Korean males prefer Oppa because it may mean more younger males at about 20-30 years than actually they are.


You helped me a lot to understand Korean love drama.thank you


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

[Moderator note: thread merged with a previous one about the same topic. Cherine]

Hi
I heard this word in a korean movie (oppa), what is the mesning of that ?
How do you write it in korean alphabets ?


----------



## elroy

It’s 오빠.

It means “older brother of a female.”  It’s used by girls/women to refer either to
1.) a biological older brother 
2.) a boyfriend who is older 
3.) an older male who is a (close) friend, etc. (not a literal brother)


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Thank you elroy


----------



## yedo0905

Oppa is used to refer older brothers/close older boys by girls in Korean culture. Oppa is also used between couples for cuteness if the girl is younger.


----------

